# dip pole spinn video



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

does anyone know if there are any videos out there showing launch, douse and flying a spinnacker?


----------



## mrkeith (Jan 25, 2006)

yeah i would like to know that also, especially if you are single handed or short handed. thank you


----------



## rcrumley (Nov 21, 2006)

*crew position video*

go to www.t2p.tv

they have a Race Boat Crewing Video for sale that walks thru all crew positions for all boathandling maneuvers

(they also have great racing online video from Annapolis YC and major regattas - modest subscription fee)


----------

